# Great Piazzolla Recordings



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

Does anyone know any piazzolla albums with the excelence of this one?


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

I can't see the video you've linked to in my country, but most of the albums issued my Milan Music are great: _Adiós Nonino_, _Vuelvo al Sur_, _Muerte del Ángel_, _Suite del Ángel_, _Libertango_, _Tango Zero Hour_, _Hommage à Liège_ and so on. And then other gems such as _Live at Cine Teatro Gran Rex de Buenos Aires 1981_, the original soundtrack of the film _Sur_, the albums with the great tango singer Roberto Goyeneche or the tango-opera _María de Buenos Aires_.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## SanAntone (May 10, 2020)

444mil said:


> Does anyone know any piazzolla albums with the excelence of this one?


Not sure what your link is.

But some Piazzolla recordings I like include the ones by *Gidon Kremer*, especially _Maria de Buenos Aires_. He's put out four or five, but one is a collection of previous recordings.

As far as Piazzolla himself, the three "Concerts" recordings are great, but _Libertango_ is a nice single CD collection.


----------



## flamencosketches (Jan 4, 2019)

^I just bought this CD like an hour ago:









Great Vivaldi, great Piazzolla from Gidon Kremer and his band. Highly recommended.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2020)

View attachment 141405

This is the most amazing Piazzolla recording I have and I'm a huge Piazzolla fan with more than a dozen CDs.


----------



## 444mil (May 27, 2018)

I'm talking about this recording.


----------



## vincula (Jun 23, 2020)

To me there are at least two "Piazzollas". The "_authenctic_" neo-tango musician, who renewed traditional music remaining always true to his roots -even if he studied with Nadie Boulanger and adored jazz music- and the "Classical Piazzolla", played my classical musicians and orchestras. Not that they aren't compatible, but it's a totally different approach, as classical musicians don't improvise and Piazzolla did constantly.

Listening Piazzolla playing with "Troilo", Horacio Ferrer or Roberto Goyeneche or Adriana Varela or his music played by "Cuarteto Cedrón" has little or nothing to do with the album you linked to.

I enjoy both approaches. I'm not writing this as an attack to anything. On the contrary, I'd like to expand the sometimes incomplete view or Piazzolla the musician, so that he can be enjoyed in all his greatness!

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2020)

444mil said:


> I'm talking about this recording.
> 
> View attachment 141409


Yes I have that and love it. That recording of the Piazzolla/Desyatnikov version of the Seasons is the best IMO.


----------



## millionrainbows (Jun 23, 2012)

This is my favorite Piazzolla:


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Al Di Meola with Dino Saluzzi. Check out Tango Suite 1 & 2 from Al's World Sinfonia CD.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2020)

My favorite recording of Oblivion:
View attachment 143725

Ksenija Sidorova - Accordion 
BBC National Orchestra of Wales, Clark Rundell

My favorite recording of Libertango:
View attachment 143726

Miloš Karadaglić - Guitar 
Studioorchester Der Europäischen FilmPhilharmonie, Christoph Israel


----------



## Rogerx (Apr 27, 2018)

Jerome said:


> My favorite recording of Oblivion:
> 
> My favorite recording of Libertango:
> View attachment 143726
> ...


I agree 100% , wonderful album :angel:


----------

